# hamster losing belly fur



## rarwkitty (Sep 28, 2014)

My hamster buddy seems to be losing a lot of fur lately. Most of the fur loss is from the belly area. I see her always nibbling on her arm and scratching her belly, that might probably be why her fur is falling off. However when I checked for ticks/lice I saw no trace of them on her or in the cage. She is quite calm when I pet her and she is eating and drinking normally. But her fur loss worries me. 

She has also lost a lot of weight since I got her.
(but I feed her plenty)
Does anyone know what is happening?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

She needs to see a vet and have mite treatment. It could be something else but you need to rule out mites first.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, I agree. Theres many parasites that cannot be seen and the scratching and nibbling would suggest that something is irritating her and this could be mites.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh the poor thing, looks like it's been going on a while to be in that state.
Vet needs to see her as soon as possible, she must be so sore and itchy


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor little thing looks so tiny without fur

I agree a trip to the vets ASAP would be best


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Most of the time, mites or parasites cannot be seen by the naked eye so you'd need to take her to the vet. 

Not sure how long you've had her, but if she's new, it could be she's allergic to the substrate. A paper based substrate is generally better for hamsters who are allergic. 

It could also be a skin infection. There are a lot of possibilities. I'd take her to an exotic vet and let them have a look at her. Good Luck. 

PS: She looks really cute.


----------



## rarwkitty (Sep 28, 2014)

I took her in for about three months now. I've included the brand of bedding I use. Sadly I do not have that kind of money to take her to the vet, I was hoping a a topical treatment or spray I can buy at a pet store will help.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

She is too unwell for home treatments. Also you need very accurate digital scales to treat rodents. 

I can't imagine a vets charging you more than £30 for the check up and treatment. You have a leagal duty to take her to the vets as required. 

It could be something much more serious such as chshings disease.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I was thinking if cushings disease too.

If you can't afford to take your pet to the vets then you had no right in taking her on.
You are letting her suffer! 
Can't you borrow the money off family or friends?

She looks very sore, rodents hide illness very well from preditors it's what they do so you may think oh she's eating and doing her usual things but really she's itching and sore. 

cushing's syndrome


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Right....So your hamster is losing fur, is very sore and is losing a lot of weight yet you can't be arsed to take her to the vet :incazzato:

If you are struggling for money then speak to the vet as they can sometimes put a payment plan in place..but frankly if you can't afford £30-£40 for a vet appointment to help relieve the suffering your hamster is going through then you shouldn't be taking on the pets in the first place :sosp:

You can not treat this at home, it is as simple as that!


Sorry if this sounds harsh, but after spending £70 odd at the vet myself yesterday, I become a bit miffed when people cba to seek veterinary advice.

Can't afford the vet, then don't acquire the pet :yesnod:


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm going to guess you're in the US. If you're already using paper bedding then it's likely not a reaction to the bedding although it wouldn't hurt to change to a new one and see if that makes a difference.

It could be cushing which is a horrid disease but I've always seen cushing affect the hamster in patches in different places. But there's nothing to say that this isn't cushing.

You wouldn't know until you take her to the vet. I'd contact the local shelters and Humane Society and ask what your options are. Often they have a subsidised service for people who can't afford vet costs. If you're in the UK the PDSA or Blue Cross might be able to help.

Having Trouble Affording Veterinary Care? : The Humane Society of the United States

VET BILL ASSISTANCE - Organizations - PAWS Angels WAGS for Kindness Forum


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

ALR said:


> It could be cushing which is a horrid disease but I've always seen cushing affect the hamster in patches in different places. But there's nothing to say that this isn't cushing.


For what it's worth my hamster who was pts earlier this year from cushing didn't lose his hair in patches. His belly became bald and then the hair on his back was going thin at the time of his death. He went down hill very quickly following diagnosis


----------

